# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Mcnpro box ChinaRes Editor 1.21 released

## Shamseldeen Victory

Mcnpro box ChinaRes Editor 1.21 released  *Mcnpro box ChinaRes Editor 1.21 released*   Add new detection method (langs) for SpreadtrumAdd unknow bin flash type optionAdd few new dict filesImproved MTK Nand flash detectingImproved phrase length issueFont import function ImprovedRename language function ImprovedSome special bin files detection supported (reported by user)  *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*   Version of 1.21 is a maintenance release. so we are recommend all customers running prior versions upgrade to last version be more stability! As usual, new version is available for all customers with valid, To download that fromالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] !    *More information check at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]!*   *Ps. Mcnpro Box MainSw powerful update will be coming in few days too.* *( Beta tester welcome to contact me via yahoo messenger)*

----------

